# Video from my new helmet cam



## Angelfishsolo (12 May 2011)

As I have just got a new helmet camera I thought I'd post one of the first videos I took with it. You can all gasp in amazement at my off road Down Hill speed LMAO

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbXeXdDfiKA[/media]


----------



## abo (17 May 2011)

Nice one lightning! 

Seriously though, looking at the trees there I bet it it steeper than it seems on the film?

What sort of cam do you have?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 May 2011)

I'd say it is about a 2:1 gradient. The cam is a Action Camera made in China. It doesn't even have a model number  I thought I had some better videos today but rain must have got on the lens as it was like watching the footage through cataracts


----------



## chillyuk (17 May 2011)

I have one of those Action Cams. I don't think the picture quality is up to the Muvi standard but you can take a couple of memory cards and a few spare batteries which for me gives the Actioncam the edge,


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 May 2011)

Yes they do eat batteries (even lithium ones) for breakfast. Am looking to get a 32Gb card for it.


chillyuk said:


> I have one of those Action Cams. I don't think the picture quality is up to the Muvi standard but you can take a couple of memory cards and a few spare batteries which for me gives the Actioncam the edge,


----------



## abo (17 May 2011)

Was toying with the idea of a Muvi and sticking it on the bars. They look a bit daft on you helmet (ooer) IMHO. Amazon have them on offer at the mo...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 May 2011)

My concern with the bar mounting is that the video would be extremely twitchy (well if you ride like me it would be ) That said I may well give it a go as most of my attempts shooting from the helmet (ooooooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr) have been crap.


abo said:


> Was toying with the idea of a Muvi and sticking it on the bars. They look a bit daft on you helmet (ooer) IMHO. Amazon have them on offer at the mo...


----------



## abo (18 May 2011)

Hmm good point about the bar mount... Maybe some sort of frame mount, I'm sure I could soon knock something up

edit: thinking about it, a frame mount could end up with a pretty juddery video too, guess helmet is really the way to go, with the body acting as a shock absorber lol


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 May 2011)

Getting the alignment correct is the hardest part I have found especially as the cam I have goes not have a particularly wide angle lens. Trial and error seems to be the name of the game.


abo said:


> Hmm good point about the bar mount... Maybe some sort of frame mount, I'm sure I could soon knock something up
> 
> edit: thinking about it, a frame mount could end up with a pretty juddery video too, guess helmet is really the way to go, with the body acting as a shock absorber lol


----------



## abo (20 May 2011)

I bid on an Oregon Scientific but the bidding had gone higher than the tenner I wanted to pay for a used low def budget helmet cam  Thinking about saving for a new set of forks otherwise I'd be tempted with one of those 'no-brand' cams to record my n00b exploits


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

Trouble is many people think if something is on e-bay it must be a bargain. Great for seller but not so good for buyer. Glad you had sense to fix a max price  


abo said:


> I bid on an Oregon Scientific but the bidding had gone higher than the tenner I wanted to pay for a used low def budget helmet cam  Thinking about saving for a new set of forks otherwise I'd be tempted with one of those 'no-brand' cams to record my n00b exploits


----------



## abo (20 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Trouble is many people think if something is on e-bay it must be a bargain. Great for seller but not so good for buyer. Glad you had sense to fix a max price



Yeah, gotta keep some common sense on there. Mind you, I;ve sold a few bits that skyrocketed when I thought they'd be cheapo sells, so I guess it can work both ways


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

That's what I mean. Cheep stuff often sells for more than it is worth (especially if a bidding war takes place  )


abo said:


> Yeah, gotta keep some common sense on there. Mind you, I;ve sold a few bits that skyrocketed when I thought they'd be cheapo sells, so I guess it can work both ways


----------



## Rouge Penguin (20 May 2011)

Funnily enough, i was looking at the same thing. 

Where did you get yours from in the end? Is it worth the extra for the muvi?


----------



## abo (20 May 2011)

Me? I haven't yet. Still thinking forks...


----------



## MacB (20 May 2011)

If you read, or translate, the instructions that came with the camera you should be able to switch it from slomo to normal


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

Cheeky sod lmao 


MacB said:


> If you read, or translate, the instructions that came with the camera you should be able to switch it from slomo to normal


----------



## marzjennings (20 May 2011)

I've used my camera fixed to the side of the headtube. I didn't want to use the bars, as I didn't want to have the camera jerk from side to side as I steered the bike. The video came out pretty smooth, but that may be due to the 6" travel forks. 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2SKXGwA2-0[/media]


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

Cracking idea. Will have to give that a go 


marzjennings said:


> I've used my camera fixed to the side of the headtube. I didn't want to use the bars, as I didn't want to have the camera jerk from side to side as I steered the bike. The video came out pretty smooth, but that may be due to the 6" travel forks.
> 
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2SKXGwA2-0[/media]


----------



## Zoiders (20 May 2011)

Single track videos in the woods are always a bit like a scene from "The Evil Dead".

Top tip - if you want an interesting ride video film someone else as the chasing camera or get them to film you.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

In principle it is a good idea. I reality I only have one day a week when I have somebody to ride with. The rest of the time I am all alone  


Zoiders said:


> Single track videos in the woods are always a bit like a scene from "The Evil Dead".
> 
> Top tip - if you want an interesting ride video film someone else as the chasing camera or get them to film you.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

Had another attempt today. Still not a great camera angle but think I have it figured out for tomorrow.[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhLtTR5BGrw[/media]


----------



## zizou (20 May 2011)

marzjennings said:


> I've used my camera fixed to the side of the headtube. I didn't want to use the bars, as I didn't want to have the camera jerk from side to side as I steered the bike. The video came out pretty smooth, but that may be due to the 6" travel forks.
> 
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2SKXGwA2-0[/media]




Nice looking trail, where is that?


----------



## Cubist (21 May 2011)

zizou said:


> Nice looking trail, where is that?


Memorial Park, Houston.... not really all that jealous, it only looks like singletrack heaven............


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 May 2011)

OK my second attempt at the Heol Gerrig to Abernant descent. I did screw up in the middle (and didn't edit it out) but a lot better I think

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfnTsT2Wk8Y&feature=player_embedded[/media]


----------



## Cubist (21 May 2011)

That looks a lot more fluent than your last video. The bit where you stopped last time, where you get swiped by foliage you seem to relax more and let the bike run better. That's a long stretch on that sort of surface!

Love the bit when you start singing!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 May 2011)

Cheers mate. It felt a lot better. You will also note that my singing led to my loss of consentration 



Cubist said:


> That looks a lot more fluent than your last video. The bit where you stopped last time, where you get swiped by foliage you seem to relax more and let the bike run better. That's a long stretch on that sort of surface!
> 
> Love the bit when you start singing!


----------



## MacB (21 May 2011)

ok so next you need to put the camera on the back of your mates bike and then the both of you climb back up the track with him in front....we need to see some pain


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 May 2011)

You are on my list! 


MacB said:


> ok so next you need to put the camera on the back of your mates bike and then the both of you climb back up the track with him in front....we need to see some pain


----------



## MacB (21 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> You are on my list!



Fairplay, if we ever meet up for a ride I'll let you point the camera backwards at me, now that would really give them a laugh


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 May 2011)

Fair enough fella


----------



## abo (21 May 2011)

bumpy ride, candidate for vibration white finger


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 May 2011)

Oddly enough my hands were ok.


abo said:


> bumpy ride, candidate for vibration white finger


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Jun 2011)

Another montage from 020611

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOthvsBeIFM&feature=share[/media]


----------

